
We Asked IKEA to Sponsor Angular Malaysia Conference. Here Is What Happen - chybie
https://medium.com/@jecelynyeen/ikea-would-you-ng-my-976ba19b564
======
SiempreViernes
The linked text doesn't at all discuss what happened after asking IKEA for a
sponsorship (except in an later edit: they got what they asked for), it is
simply a discussion of their creative process to make a fake ad campaign they
used to ask for a sponsorship.

